# Selling event photos on location, same day



## Destin

Alright, so I've been shooting sports on the side, and making a small amount of money from it. Mainly just enough to cover my expenses, no real profits unfortunately. But I've only been handing out cards and selling the photos online. The main sports I'm talking about are Footgball, Basketball, Baseball, Motocross, and Mountain Bike racing. 

I just feel like there is a good potential for income at these events, IF I can give the parents the ability to leave with prints in their hand. More people are going to make that impulse purchase, than go home and order prints online, right?

So, I've been looking into what I would need in order to shoot, and sell photos on location, but I'm looking for any feedback/ideas on my plan. Basically, I'm going to be the photographer, and I'm going to pay one of my friends to come and transfer photos from my cards to a laptop, sort them so they are somewhat organized (by tagging them with the athletes number?), and then have them available to display on computer monitor (I've got a 21" cheap acer monitor I could bring, but its 1080p and good enough for the purpose). So the parent comes up, looks at the photos, and places an order, which my helper then prints and/or burns a disc (for digital files) and collects the money. 

I'm just wondering, is this a practical idea? Anyone out there that has tried/is doing it and could give me some feedback or ideas? I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## KmH

You're going to need to discuss your plans with the schools/event organizers before you get to involved.

It is a practical idea and the best way to make money from shooting events. You will need to invest in the appropriate type of printers.

Since many schools/event organizers may require you provide them with a COI (Certificate of Insurance) that identifies them as an additionally insured, you may need to have a legally registered/licensed business and business liabliity insurance.


----------



## imagemaker46

From all the photographers that I've talked to at events that are selling onsite, two things happen, thay make  good money or they lose money as they still have to pay the "helper" to do the work.  There isn't time to rename photos or do much editing, the photos  from the card go right to the laptop to the monitor, including all the garbage, which doesn't make the photographer look to good.  It can be a good money making opportunity, but it is time consuming and considering that if you're working a tournament, you could be shooting from early AM to late PM.  The other side is that you will have to work a deal through the host organization and offer them a piece of the action, could be based on net sales or they may want some money up front, either way it cuts into your profits.  There is no way around working without the permission of the host, especially if you're shooting kids under 17 years old.  

I've been approached many times about doing this type of shooting but tell them the same thing everytime, I don't have all the equipment to properly display the images, most of the setups i've seen have as many as 10 laptops, but the smaller setups usually have 2-3 laptops and monitors running as well.  The quality of what you see at these events isn't that great, that is mainly because of looking at the unedited images.  You are absolutely correct with one thing, parents are more likely to impluse buy on the spot.

Good luck with it all. It's a lot of work that may or may not net sales, but taking risks is sometimes the only way to move forward.


----------



## KmH

The way I did it was I had albums full of 4x6's I had had printed that were images from previous events that people could browse through. That gave me time to cull and edit but still gave them access to prints they could impulse buy. 

It also allowed me to have sample products on display so someone could look at a 4x6 print of them, and visualize how it would look as an 8x12 standout print, a matted and framed team photo, on a coffee mug, or how I could turn it into a 20x30 sports magazine cover ($300 each). I had a 10x10 pop-up canopy that was my portable 'store'. I set up tables for the albums, smaller sample products, and could hang wall sized mounted and framed samples.


----------



## Destin

As far as permission from the organizations/schools, that's not a problem. I'm shooting at a school that I just graduated from last year, and I'm in tight with our athletic director. He doesn't have a problem with any of it. Same for motocross and mountain biking, I frequent both scenes as a rider, and know the organizers very well. They're really chill and told me I can do whatever I want pretty much. 

As far as printers, this is where my question comes in. Would I be better off taking pre-orders and just sending the prints to them a few days after the event? What is the bare minimum I can get away with for a printer to use for something like this? 

The other thing is that as far as the helper goes, I can get my friend to do it for free. He runs a video business, and we just help each other out with events all the time. One hand washes the other.

Thank you all for the responses and help!


----------



## imagemaker46

Taking orders and send ing the photos out after will cut into your profits as now you have to deal with postage and proper packaging, also you lose the onsite walk up impluse buyers that will pay the money if they can get the picture right away.  For the most part people aren't very trusting when it comes to putting cash down and being told they will get the photo in the mail, doesn't matter how trust worthy and honest you are.   As a printer goes you will need one that produces good quality, also need good quality paper.  It's not always the big things that cost the most money, once you start to add up all the small things it will get expensive to run.


----------



## KmH

Destin said:


> As far as permission from the organizations/schools, that's not a problem. I'm shooting at a school that I just graduated from last year, and I'm in tight with our athletic director. He doesn't have a problem with any of it. Same for motocross and mountain biking, I frequent both scenes as a rider, and know the organizers very well. They're really chill and told me I can do whatever I want pretty much.


When money is involved, if an agreement isn't in writing, it's worthless.


----------



## Kerbouchard

Why don't you ask the customers that are currently buying from you how they would feel about a price increase in order to have onsite fulfillment?  The lack of editing, the financial outlay, the logistics of making it all work, and the possibility that nothing sales would make me hesitate without knowing if the customers I currently have would welcome my change.


----------



## gsgary

No good selling on the day if they can't take it home, you need to get yourself a dye sub printer these are the top sellers at the moment
Photomart - The smallest, lightest and most affordable solution for events photographers. DNP Printers., only just got back from doing a girls football (soccer i hate it called this) tournament


----------



## Rekd

Destin said:


> Would I be better off taking pre-orders and just sending the prints to them a few days after the event?



You should do both; offer prints on the spot (un-edited, just cropped) and offer them edited prints within a few days of the event. You should have samples of both that show what they could look forward to, but ideally the most options the better. You should also offer them a CD or thumb-drive with all the un-edited shots in case they like to dabble and just want picts of their kids.

The more options you give them the more people you'll be able to get as customers.


----------



## photogirl107

I have read everyones post but the question is what software combines the downloading the images, easy/quick categorizing, printing and selling? Is there such a beast??
I have been searching for a software but if anyone knows I think that would be the most helpful.
Sony has a good dye sub printer and there are websites that will sell used ones. Start there because they are pricey, but worth it.


----------



## PiCharge

Destin said:


> Alright, so I've been shooting sports on the side, and making a small amount of money from it. Mainly just enough to cover my expenses, no real profits unfortunately. But I've only been handing out cards and selling the photos online. The main sports I'm talking about are Footgball, Basketball, Baseball, Motocross, and Mountain Bike racing.
> 
> I just feel like there is a good potential for income at these events, IF I can give the parents the ability to leave with prints in their hand. More people are going to make that impulse purchase, than go home and order prints online, right?
> 
> So, I've been looking into what I would need in order to shoot, and sell photos on location, but I'm looking for any feedback/ideas on my plan. Basically, I'm going to be the photographer, and I'm going to pay one of my friends to come and transfer photos from my cards to a laptop, sort them so they are somewhat organized (by tagging them with the athletes number?), and then have them available to display on computer monitor (I've got a 21" cheap acer monitor I could bring, but its 1080p and good enough for the purpose). So the parent comes up, looks at the photos, and places an order, which my helper then prints and/or burns a disc (for digital files) and collects the money.
> 
> I'm just wondering, is this a practical idea? Anyone out there that has tried/is doing it and could give me some feedback or ideas? I'd greatly appreciate it.


 


imagemaker46 said:


> From all the photographers that I've talked to at events that are selling onsite, two things happen, thay make  good money or they lose money as they still have to pay the "helper" to do the work.  There isn't time to rename photos or do much editing, the photos  from the card go right to the laptop to the monitor, including all the garbage, which doesn't make the photographer look to good.  It can be a good money making opportunity, but it is time consuming and considering that if you're working a tournament, you could be shooting from early AM to late PM.  The other side is that you will have to work a deal through the host organization and offer them a piece of the action, could be based on net sales or they may want some money up front, either way it cuts into your profits.  There is no way around working without the permission of the host, especially if you're shooting kids under 17 years old.
> 
> I've been approached many times about doing this type of shooting but tell them the same thing everytime, I don't have all the equipment to properly display the images, most of the setups i've seen have as many as 10 laptops, but the smaller setups usually have 2-3 laptops and monitors running as well.  The quality of what you see at these events isn't that great, that is mainly because of looking at the unedited images.  You are absolutely correct with one thing, parents are more likely to impluse buy on the spot.
> 
> Good luck with it all. It's a lot of work that may or may not net sales, but taking risks is sometimes the only way to move forward.


 


KmH said:


> The way I did it was I had albums full of 4x6's I had had printed that were images from previous events that people could browse through. That gave me time to cull and edit but still gave them access to prints they could impulse buy.
> 
> It also allowed me to have sample products on display so someone could look at a 4x6 print of them, and visualize how it would look as an 8x12 standout print, a matted and framed team photo, on a coffee mug, or how I could turn it into a 20x30 sports magazine cover ($300 each). I had a 10x10 pop-up canopy that was my portable 'store'. I set up tables for the albums, smaller sample products, and could hang wall sized mounted and framed samples.


 


imagemaker46 said:


> Taking orders and send ing the photos out after will cut into your profits as now you have to deal with postage and proper packaging, also you lose the onsite walk up impluse buyers that will pay the money if they can get the picture right away.  For the most part people aren't very trusting when it comes to putting cash down and being told they will get the photo in the mail, doesn't matter how trust worthy and honest you are.   As a printer goes you will need one that produces good quality, also need good quality paper.  It's not always the big things that cost the most money, once you start to add up all the small things it will get expensive to run.


 


KmH said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as permission from the organizations/schools, that's not a problem. I'm shooting at a school that I just graduated from last year, and I'm in tight with our athletic director. He doesn't have a problem with any of it. Same for motocross and mountain biking, I frequent both scenes as a rider, and know the organizers very well. They're really chill and told me I can do whatever I want pretty much.
> 
> 
> 
> When money is involved, if an agreement isn't in writing, it's worthless.
Click to expand...

 


Kerbouchard said:


> Why don't you ask the customers that are currently buying from you how they would feel about a price increase in order to have onsite fulfillment?  The lack of editing, the financial outlay, the logistics of making it all work, and the possibility that nothing sales would make me hesitate without knowing if the customers I currently have would welcome my change.


 


gsgary said:


> No good selling on the day if they can't take it home, you need to get yourself a dye sub printer these are the top sellers at the moment
> Photomart - The smallest, lightest and most affordable solution for events photographers. DNP Printers., only just got back from doing a girls football (soccer i hate it called this) tournament


 


Rekd said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would I be better off taking pre-orders and just sending the prints to them a few days after the event?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should do both; offer prints on the spot (un-edited, just cropped) and offer them edited prints within a few days of the event. You should have samples of both that show what they could look forward to, but ideally the most options the better. You should also offer them a CD or thumb-drive with all the un-edited shots in case they like to dabble and just want picts of their kids.
> 
> The more options you give them the more people you'll be able to get as customers.
Click to expand...

 


photogirl107 said:


> I have read everyones post but the question is what software combines the downloading the images, easy/quick categorizing, printing and selling? Is there such a beast??
> I have been searching for a software but if anyone knows I think that would be the most helpful.
> Sony has a good dye sub printer and there are websites that will sell used ones. Start there because they are pricey, but worth it.




Hey Everyone,

I have been very active on photocamel but decided to join this forum due to this very interesting topic. As a on-location photographer myself, I have taken it upon myself to create a solution that addresses our needs as photographers who sell photos on location. However I would like to interview as many interested photographers to gain a better understanding of the needs you have while shooting out in the field. 

Shoot me an email at j.lara@picharge.com so you could influence the current prototype.

Much Respect,
Jesse Lara


----------



## Rekd

:twak:


----------



## PiCharge

Hey Rekd,

Do you mean :twak: in a derogatory sense? If this is something that does not interest you that is fine but I am an individual that is trying to bring solutions to this threads needs. So i would appreciate constructive mature criticism like found on photocamel. 

Much Respect,
Jesse


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Don't feel like reading it all so I may repeat what has already been said...

Your biggest problem is the printer unless you don't want this to be a long term business. Home printers are totally useless for photography not because of the quality of the image (most of them are quite nice in that respect and some are beautiful) but because of the life span of the print. Unless you keep the prints from a home printer in the dark, they will start fading within a few months. Is that what you want to be known for?

Pro printers use either a photo printing process or better dyes (inks) from what was explained to me, the prints will last just like prints of old. But those printers are not cheap so you need to be wanting to do this for the long term.

Second problem I see: will you trust your helper (the one running the computer) to pick the best shots and not show the other ones to customers? Imho you cannot just put someone who knows how to use a mouse behing the computer and make a decent name for yourself. You will need to train this person.


What you are talking about has existed for a long time even if in a different manner than what you are thinking about. I have shots of myself and my family that are 40+ yo taken by commercial street shooters. With a home printer, those wouldn't exist anymore...


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

You are also going to want to check with the school first simply because they may not allow you to do this. From what I have encountered, most schools will not allow you to take photos for sale unless you go through a bunch of red tape to get permission from students etc. If you want to shoot on the sidelines you have to get a background check and all that crap. You said you sold them before, but that was a bit more discrete than setting up a booth. 

However, aside from the legal red tape, I think that would work well if you had an assistant and were confident that the photos would not require any editing.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

c.cloudwalker said:


> Don't feel like reading it all so I may repeat what has already been said...
> 
> Your biggest problem is the printer unless you don't want this to be a long term business. Home printers are totally useless for photography not because of the quality of the image (most of them are quite nice in that respect and some are beautiful) but because of the life span of the print. Unless you keep the prints from a home printer in the dark, they will start fading within a few months. Is that what you want to be known for?



Good Point. He could get a higher end printer like the Canon Pixma Pro9500 which uses Pigment based inks as opposed to dye based ( the pro9000 uses dye unless the new models have changed ).


----------



## Destin

Haha thanks guys. But I don't want to print on location. Just take pre-orders. And, you realize this thread is pretty old and just got dug up by a troll, right?


----------



## Destin

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> You are also going to want to check with the school first simply because they may not allow you to do this. From what I have encountered, most schools will not allow you to take photos for sale unless you go through a bunch of red tape to get permission from students etc. If you want to shoot on the sidelines you have to get a background check and all that crap. You said you sold them before, but that was a bit more discrete than setting up a booth.
> 
> However, aside from the legal red tape, I think that would work well if you had an assistant and were confident that the photos would not require any editing.



I've shot over 50 sporting events at 8 local high schools. I hand all the coaches my card and explain why I'm there before the game. I've never needed any kind of background check to get on the sidelines, I just walk out there. I've never once been questioned on it. The first game I shot I asked permission, and the AD of the school told me that I was welcome to photography sporting events whenever I want. 

I always email the school yearbook club and offer to let them use a few of my photos in the yearbook as a thank you for letting me shoot the games.


----------



## picturephotos

I know I'm new to this forum and I hope you don't mind my input.  I started my photography business in 1999 doing weekend races at the local track.  Now I have an event business that supports myself and my husband.  I started with a 10x10 canopy, 1 computer and 1 printer along with 2 tables.  One table was dressed with a cloth and had samples of my work framed in 81/2 x 11 frames I got from The Dollar Tree.  I took the pictures, downloaded them onto the printer and my husband showed them to the customer.  I went to the person who was putting on the event and asked permission to set up, take pictures and sell them.  I'm leaving alot out but you get the drift.  There is a time when you have to stop taking photos (when you have taken enough photos of everyone) and get back to the booth to sell your photos.  Having a helper is important but 1 person can't do it all when you have a crowd at your table.  I printed out proofs on great copy paper and they looked thru them and ordered their shots.  If you have only a couple of people at your booth looking you can show them from your computer.  Printing on the spot is vitally important because they get showed around when a customer purchases them and goes back to their seat.  
I always put the event logo on each photo unless the customer requests I not put anything on it.  Also, I put the persons name on the photo as well.  That's a wonderful way to personalize each photo and the customers absolutely love it.  Something photographers forget to mention when trying to help others in the same business and that's criticizing your own work.  Never get satisfied with your work.  Always try to do better and it will show up in the pictures you take.  I paid my helper by the day and although they knew I made alot of money from that event, I am the owner of that business with experience on my side and overhead to boot.  I joked that McDonalds never did split their profits with their employees.  
I've sense graduated to full time (Oct 2005) and my husband quit his job of 28 yrs and we're on the road 30+ wks of the year.  I started with race cars and highschool sports but realized that specializing in 1 area was right for me.  So, I'm photographing equine trail rides exclusively.  It's just my husband and I along with a 20ft cargo trailer that is our home and office.  
I'm sorry for I could go on and on but I'm sure the reading would get boring after a while.  
Thank you for hearing me out.


----------

